# May Waiting Game Pt 4



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New Home!

Susan (tweety pie)    fab news from you too! Congratulations on your positive!

Kathryn - congrats on your official result! 

Caron, Michelle and kim -  for you and your dh's, you must both be gutted - I hope you and your hubs can get through this together, take the time you need and I hope that soon you will both feel less raw. (Michelle you should still test.....)

Spider - hope you are coping in the last few days of your 2ww, there's a bit of a gap between you and the next group who test! Good luck.

Welcome to Rachel 28 who's joining the 2ww today! Good luck. 

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



JoJo IVF FET  02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04
Gail M IVF 20.05.04
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 22.05.04
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hello,

^group^ to all the bfn's - hope your dreams come true one day very soon.

I still cant believe it, Barts phoned me back and booked me in for a scan on the 3rd June, dont suppose i will be convinced until then.

Susan x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS KATHRYN AND DH!!!!

I am absolutely delighted for you,

Luv and Hugs,
Gail x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations Nerys, Tweety Pie & Kathryn!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ 

Kim, Michelle, Caron & Neona - So sorry to read about your BFNs. Its a horrible time for you all. Take time out to pamper yourselves and dhs this weekend. 

^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Murtle
thanx for all those cuddles, they made my eyes go funny, but that could be because of the cider i've drunk this evening  Enjoyed every mouthful - has been soooooooooo long since i had a drink!

sending lots of    to you

Spider - next on the list , hope your doing ok   vibes to you too

kimj


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

kathryn, nerys and tweety pie - congratulations, I'm so pleased for you (amazing result nerys, gives us all hope!!!) 

big, big  to those with bfn. hope your next cycle brings you everything you are waiting for.

thanks Sue - I'm due to test on sat but feel like I want to put it off as long as pos. May not have a choice if AF turns up, AF pains have mostly gone, but sometimes that happens before it comes so have to wait and see.... nearly always comes at night and surprises me, rotten thing!

good luck to everyone testing and waiting - I found the second week went a little faster as I am feeling better and am out and about more.

here's   for us all.

spider
xxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning all ~ gggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrr the 2ww i don't like it!!!!!!!!!

I am finding it very hard to stay positive?? I still have pains, but not quite so bad, boobs still feel like jordans look! oh and i have spots now which is always a sign she is coming.

I am off shopping with mummy today so that should take my mind of it all, for a few hours anyway.

Good luck for all your testing & waiting x x x 

Zoe x


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

^witchypoo^ got me this morning with a venagance. Knew it was coming anyway due to horrendous migraine yesterday. Off to ring GYN to see if its ok to go again this month. Well done to all you who have  and ^cuddleup^ to all the other bfns. Lots of        to those still in the 2ww.


----------



## ansie (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Great to see so many positives and my heart goes out to all the girls with negatives, I just feel that I will be joining you soon, and it really is a terribly hard thing to go through. I find I'm so much tougher now than I used to be.

I've got no symptoms, my boobs aren't sore, I've had no spotting or anything. The embryo that survived was a slow divider and we knew that meant there was an even smaller chance of it working. Sorry girls I am feeling negative aren't I!!! 

Ansie xx


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

hard not to feel negative ansie - it's such a stressful process. I haven't had spotting either, due to test tomorrow, and all symptoms that looked good last week have gone. It's just so hard to get your head around the fact that the outcome is out of your control, our bodies rule and will do whatever they want to do!!

thanks kimj - can't stop checking AF hasn't arrived, I'm still hoping for the best but feel that I would feel a bit more preg by now if it was going to be positive. hope you are ok.

good luck to everyone in 2ww.

spider xxx


----------



## sharon m (Apr 28, 2004)

hi everyone  hope yoy dont mind me joining in  I had my 2nd att at iui this morning  And im at home a bit boured , ive been told to take it easy for the next couple of days, so ive been a bit lazy ^sleepy^. Last month i founed the 2ww the worst part of this treatment ! im hoping i might handle it better this time arouned .  for now shazxx


----------



## claire b (May 11, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Please can I join you in the dreaded 2ww?! I've just joined and posted an Introduction as 'New girl'. Not sure if thats the right way to start....?

Am on 2nd FET IVF, ET was on 6 May so results on 20 May - blood test at the hospital. I'm menopausal, so no chance of AF arriving until I stop taking the IVF drugs. 

Feel less stressed than I did after 1st IVF but that could just be cos I knew what to expect this time. Just wish it was this time next week!

Good luck to everyone, and thanks for being there.

claire b
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

It's another weekend!  Hope you'll all be taking it easy!

Spider - incredibly impressed that you've held off testing, all the very best for tomorrow! 

Zoe - I will say I was spottier than ever just before I tested positive!  Don't read anything into anything!

Sue - sorry that the old witch got to you this morning.

Ansie -  take care.

clare and sharon - welcome and good luck to you both. 

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04
Gail M IVF 20.05.04
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 22.05.04
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04


----------



## chica fuego (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to say good luck Spider for tomorrow. 
Also good luck to Claire and Sharon
Ansie, I had no symptoms either, until I had serious AF like pains. So please don't give up as I tested +ve to my shock and fantastic surprise on Monday. 

Zoe, pains may be a good sign if I am any authority. 

good luck everyone

Tania


----------



## thistle (May 9, 2004)

Hi All

Had ET today so no on the dreaded 2ww..........don't know how I feel..........far too calm..............I know a few people who have been through this and they have been a great help with advice etc......but was really scares me that apart from the odd hot flush and a few hormonal tantrums I have been absolutely fine.......no pain or discomfort after EC and feel no different after ET...........is this normal

Good luck to all those waiting to test and massive congrat to all those BFPs. For all those BFNs....stay postive and feel proud of yourselves that you got as far as u did.........take hope & prayers for next time.

Sorry to be a pest but looking for some advice on what to do and what not to do during the 2ww and thinking of going on hols mid June to somewhere sunny to either relax or get stinking drunk(depending on result on 27/5).....do u think I will be safe to fly etc...

As I am fairly new here is my background :
first time at ICSI(dont know why as have unexplained fertility), got 5 eggs, three fertilized and 2 put back with a grading 8/10.


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Just wanted to say good luck to all the girls testing soon sending loads of     vibes to you.

Big ^group^ to those that it didn't work for this time.
Try and stay positive and it will work.

For all the girls who aren't having any symptons. Dont worry too much. I had no symptoms at all other than af pains from the day of et up to a couple of days after testing and I got a BFP on 06.05

I wish you all well, take care everyone and have a great weekend

Love
Nancy xx


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

thanks Sue and Tania - bought two tests today and they are there looking at me. temptation is v strong, esp as dh is out at footie and can't stop me. trying to be strong - esp as want to catch first toilet visit tomorrow (does it matter at this stage or can it be any time of day - tests say any time of day but not sure if process makes a difference?).

thistle - lucky you no pains, i had terrible pains after EC for about week and a half. Everyone is different and pains or not doesn't seem to have any bearing on the result. Good luck for 2ww. I've been off all the time, back to work on mon. Def good to have a good rest for first few days. Think drinking lots of water is good and somewhere I read, milk, so have also been doing that.

Re flying - i think there is something about this in 'ask a nurse' - I def saw it somewhere on this site.

Good luck all, thinking of you and hoping for success.

s xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Spider

for yoooooooo

                

kimj


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

just tested - and it was a faint +, can't quite believe it. couldn't resist as dh was out. was hoping so much but convinced not as I had such bad AF type pains earlier this week and really don't feel preg in any way.

wanted you girls to be the first to know as I don't know what I would have done the past 2 weeks without you.

still going to test tomorrow first thing as it is really not sinking in and wont believe it until have done a few tests this week!

s xxxxxx


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

Good luck Spider - sounds very promising!
Loisx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Spider   How are you this morning!

It's looking good!  Didn't want to say last night to tempt you but I tested at night (not first wee of the day) and only at 6dpt (on a blast so equivalent of 12dpt) and it was faintly positive.

Thinking of you! 

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

thanks Sue, kimj and Lois

tested again this am and was still positive, darker line this time. feel like I am dreaming, dh cried (doesn't usually show emotions at all).

It's a difficult process for all of us but I couldn't have got through this 2ww without the support of FF - it has made such an enormous difference.

sending lots of luck to all those testing over the next couple of weeks and 

lots of love
spider xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

Congratulations Spider - Enjoy
Loisx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS SPIDER!

Love Sue
xxxx

JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy  IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04
Gail M  IVF 20.05.04
jani08 IVF 21.05.04
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 22.05.04
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04


----------



## JoanneL (Mar 22, 2004)

Congratulations Spider!!

  you must be on . Wishing you all the best and hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months.

Love Joanne


----------



## ansie (Mar 27, 2003)

Spider - CONGRATULATIONS    I bet you can't believe it!!!! I was thinking of you last night and this morning - so pleased that it was good news.

Nancy & Tania - Thanks for your encouragement - made me feel better

Welcome to Claire B and Shaz

Ansie xx


----------



## jani08 (May 15, 2004)

Hi all

New to this site and also on 2ww. EC 3/5, ET 5/5 - not to test until 21st but already tested neg x 3 

J.x


----------



## thistle (May 9, 2004)

Congratulations Spider      and thanks for the advice.


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Congraultions Spider ^thumbsup^

Hi Thistle, 
This was my first ICSI as well and i tested Thursday with a positive!!! Still cant believe it.
I had no symptoms either, so dont panic - apart from being very tired, which i still am.

We wanted to go to Crete, but i am a bit wary now as i dont want to eat anything dodgy out there, i know you could go anywhere and eat something dodgy, but i think we are going to Scotland now. Bit of a difference i know.....

Hope everyones enjoying the lovely sunshine today 

Byeeee
Susan xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Spider

         

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kimj


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS SPIDER!!!! WELL DONE!

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi girls,

Hope you don't mind, but I decided to jump aboard this thread as I was getting a bit lonely on my own on another.

Thistle you and I will be testing same day.

Congratulations Spider. Great news!!!

A little about me: Had EC 7/5 - 32 eggs!!! ET on 13/5, 2 embryos reached blastocyst stage on day 6 - transfered 1.

We cannot believe our luck although it's all very early stages, it's so exciting!!!!!! 

I'm trying sooooooooooo hard to stay calm and not get too hopeful or over excited, but it's impossible.... DH is trying to keep a lid on things for both our sakes.

Good luck to everyone out there on the 2ww. Fingers crossed for loads of ++++++ for us all!

Lots of luv
Vonnie


----------



## thistle (May 9, 2004)

Susan - great to hear that you were successful first time.....bet you are over the moon. Re the holiday I am quite a fussy eater so know how you feel from that point of view........was more worried about flying & heat etc...but spoke to nurse who said absolutely no reason whatever the outcome........if - would be good chance to help get over things and prepare for next one or if + good chance to relax and enjoy what could be last holiday for some time.......

If you decide to come to Scotland hope the weather keeps shining........we have been really lucky so far however so predictable you never know.......bring a wooly jumper and wellies just in case  

Vonnie - at least we can compare symptons and aches and pains.............or just bounce emotions of each other and crossing fingers,toes, legs, eyes.......that we are both raising a glass of sparkling..........water(close eyes and kid on champagne)on the evening of 27.

Take care


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi all,

Ive just done another test and it was positive again, much stronger line this time, so im def on .

Hi Vonnie, welcome to the mad house - suppose i should be moving on now, but i will keep an eye on you all to wish you loads of luck and positive thoughts.

Susan xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Welcome to both Jani and Vonnie, good luck!

Vonnie - great news that some of yours made it onto blast stage and they let them transfer one back to you - fantastic!

Susan - fantastic news! 

Love Sue
xxxx



JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04
Gail M IVF 20.05.04
jani08 IVF 21.05.04
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 22.05.04
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
LisaA IVF 29.05.04


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS SPIDER! 

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Just wanted to say a big   to spider and tweetypie.

Well done girls, I'm so pleased for you  

Take care

Love 
Nancy xx


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

thanks so much for all your support - feel really emotional but so grateful for FF.

Susan - great news  wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

sending all the luck now to everyone testing in the next couple of weeks - will be thinking of you all and popping in to see how it is going. Lots of 

love spider xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anastasia (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi guys,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in here!

First I'd like to say a massive CONGRATULATIONS to spider and all you girls that tested positive this time. ^thumbsup^ ^thumbsup^           

and a big ^group^ to all of you that didn't. Don't give up. ^group^ ^group^ ^group^ ^group^ ^group^

Well some of you may remember me from earlier this year. Not been on here for a while. I've just had another IVF cycle and for some crazy reason I decided to do an early hpt. I got a =ve and was so shocked I almost had a panic attack. After 6 years of ttc it's hard to get our heads around. We have hospital test on Wednesday 19th May (so I can't get too excited until then).

Juat wanted to share our news and hope to shout it from the rooftops soon (dh is thrilled but scared too).

love Anastasia xxxxx


----------



## anastasia (Jul 7, 2003)

re previous message it was a +ve 

not a =ve (brains gone!)

love Anastasia


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Anastasia

I know we have spoken on another thread and via IM but still thrilled for you and your dh!

Congrats! 

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning girls!

Congratulations to Spider and Anastacia !!!  fantastic news!!

Haven't posted for a couple of days. Now in day 4 after ET and no signs of anything - don't know what I'm even expecting - it's such an amazing feeling knowing that they're in my body and not knowing if they're going to stick around or not. 

I've been trying to take it easy but never know what my version of 'taking it easy' is compared with others. Bit scared, really - i suppose i envisaged myself not moving from the sofa for the first few days but that's not happened!! I'm not very good at sitting still. I've come to the conclusion that if they are going to stick they will do and I shall just carry on as normal. What are the rest of you doing?

Back to work tomorrow so at least the days will pass quicker. Hope you all have a lovely day in the gorgeous sunshine!!!! 

Love Ange x


----------



## jani08 (May 15, 2004)

Congratulations Spider . Great news Anastasia you have inspired me to test again before the 21st - will now do another on Wed. 19th. Good luck to all others testing with me on 21st, fingers crossed - we are all on the home run now 

Back to work tomorrow after a week of high anxiety, so at least can think about something other than testing for the next few days.

Janice.x


----------



## claire b (May 11, 2004)

Morning!

Congratulations from me to spider and anastasia too!

Ange - I'm on 2nd IVF attempt and can totally relate to what you're saying about the 1st time. I was quite hyper after the ET, and rubbish at sitting still. I went back to work too fast and had to come home. This time I've been better at sitting still - I took 4 days off work, and its been easier to sit still in the garden with the weather being better this time of year! I'm trying to keep reminding myself that this is not within my control, so carrying on as normal is what I should do if I can. I was definitely more scared and less calm the 1st time! Going back to work will keep your brain occupied which is a very good thing! Good luck to you, and to everyone else in the 2ww..... 

Take care all!
love
claire b
x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations to all the girls that have had Positives this month, enjoy your happy and healthy pregnancies   

To all the girls that didnt get a positive, I am so sorry, but your time will come, your babies are waiting for the right time ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^

Love and hugs to you all
Jo
x x x


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Hello, 

Hope I'm in the right place! Just got back today from my ET so I thought I'd hop in with a message as I know how difficult these next 2 weeks are.....

We only managed one little embie this time, but I'm hoping it's a toughie! It all came a bit early this time (some runaway follies!!) and finding it odd to have this on a Sunday, but have decided to still have the next couple of days off work to be sure.

Hope you're all having a nice sunny Sunday,

Lisa xx


----------



## ansie (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Spider - bet you still can't believe it, I know I wouldn't be able to!! 

Anastasia - Congratulations to you too, 

Lisa A - We only had one embie too, all I can say is that it must be a strong one! Good luck 

Hi Janice and Rachel - we have the same test dates - ooh scary I am not looking forward to it. I have to go to work on Friday, so am going to try and hold out until the evening just in case it is bad news.  (janice - it might just be too early for you to tell so maybe the 19th will be better - you are braver than me, I couldn't do it!!)

Vonnie - 32 eggs! that surely is superhuman!!  Hope your little blastocyst does well.

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE - as a side note my cat has managed to squeeze into the little space between me and the desk and is now licking my arm.

Ansie xx


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Can I join this thread. I had donor egg IVF and unfortunately made only one embie which was transferred Friday so I am now on Day 3. V Early days! I am due to test 28/5. 

Congrats to those that have made it so far and hugs to those that didnt. May your next go be the positive one!

Love Alli
x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Alli

Good to see you here at last! Glad it all went well. Look forward to hearing what you're up to in the next couple of weeks!

Are you taking any time off work? I was off last week but I'm going back tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone testing this week - I think there are quite a few of you testing on 20th so fingers crossed!

Have a good week

Love Ange x


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Ange,

No - I'm not taking any time off. I find I am neurotic enough even when working so if I took loads of time off I would probably be sectioned by the end of it. I have had a nice relaxing weekend but its back to work tomorrow. 

See you
Alli
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congratulations to all those with positives and to those that haven't huge hugs coming you way  ^cuddleup^ 

Just want to wish all those still to test all the luck in the world.

Candy x

PS Murtle I am counting on you ! Good luck for Thursday xxx


----------



## jani08 (May 15, 2004)

Hi Ansie & Rachel, my fellow 21st testing buddies. good luck to all of us (i think it may be luck). Anyone testing earlier with me  or are you all wise and waiting til the right day? 

Good luck Claire (fellow scots)  (the day before me), you have not had it easy and i will make an extra special wish for you for the 20th.

Janice.x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Morning

It's getting closer to the 20th now girls! Are you resisting testing?  Good luck if you do test early!

AllisonT and LisaA - welcome aboard to you! one little embies do just fine!  Good luck.

 
 

Love Sue
xxxx



JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI  08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04
Gail M IVF 20.05.04
jani08 IVF 21.05.04
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 22.05.04
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
Allison T DIVF 28.05.04
LisaA IVF 29.05.04


----------



## thistle (May 9, 2004)

AngeK - u sound so like me.........now on day4 after ET and had great plans to rest and take it easy. As I was feeling fine I have been getting on with things as normal(nothing too strenious) but definately not sitting with legs up. Starting to feel really guilty now and wonder if I have ruined any chances of it working.........feeling quite low now especially had a massive hormonal row with DH on Sat night(for nothing) and to be honest not a row as he was not taking part at all it was me ranting and raving for nothing..........then burst into tears straight after it ...........I know sooo much that if I get a - I will feel so guilty and blame myself..........this is AWFUL


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Thistle - don't worry!!

It's good to know we're all the same! I've worried that everytime I've climbed the stairs to quickly, carried a basket of wet washing out into the garden to hang out and even when I've been to the loo (too graphic!) that I've ruined everything !!

But really, you've just got to carry on as normal - I think if you just sit there with your feet up for 2 weeks doing nothing and then suddenly resume normal activities your body is more likely to go into shock at the sudden exercise - don't you think? Best to just be sensible. As long as you're not pumping iron down the gym every day or going on bumpy mountain bike rides then you should have a good chance of success.

Our poor husbands! They must have the patience of saints to put up with us at the moment. I won't even let my DH anywhere near me at the moment in case it ruins my chances!!

Have a good day!

Love Ange x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin ladies!

I am testing on friday 21st, list says 22nd??

Can't wait to get this over and done with! Still not convinced? but trying to stay positive!

Zoe x


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Anastasia - just read your fantastic news...well done....congratulations you must be so pleased.....


----------



## luise (Jul 10, 2003)

Hello, I'm delighted to be joining you all here on the 2ww. I had ET from my first attempt at IVF this morning, with 2 good embies (or so I was told). I'm feeling more relaxed than I have for weeks, with the stress of the first part over. If only that could last! I'm testing on 31st (if not before! Snigger snigger ).

Congratulations to the recent positive testers - enjoy! And hugs to those that have sadly got negatives this time. I know how you feel, having had a couple of failed IUIs.

Luise xx


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

Morning girls,

Poor Thistle sounds as if you've been having just as good a weekend as I have, but mine was a little different.

I'm not only doing the 2ww for a pregnancy test, but I'm also waiting to see if I get any OHSS signs. After my 32 eggs, Dr has told me to look out for any signals. So low and behold I'm in bed sleeping Saturday night and I wake up with this terrible pain in my back and shortness of breath. I lie there trying to work out what the hell is going on. Are my lungs filling with fluid and is this why I have the shortness of breath?? Well the pain is roughly coming from that area. I got up and walked around and it seemed to help my breathing but not that pain. Realised I had pulled a muscle in my back in the middle of the night!!!! So I've not had a very comfortable weekend with that and to add to my troubles I took a migraine on Sunday afternoon and still have it and today the cramping pains in my stomach are hell. Keep checking to see if AF has arrived, but nothing yet.

I don't ever remember a weekend passing so slowly before. I can't believe ET was only 4 days ago. It seems a lot, lot longer than that.

I totally agree with Ange about worrying over every little thing I've done over the weekend, but she's right we do have to carry on as normal, or whatever that might mean under the circumstances....

Just think about it that everyday is a day *LESS * to wait....

Keep smiling.
Vonnie


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Vonnie - what a w/e youve had with everything I bet you just want to go to sleep and wake up in 10 days with a BFP
...maybe we should all ask to be put out for the 2WW

anyway just wanted to wish all you poor things waiting some ^thumbsup^ and  and 

heres hoping for lots of   

Sarah xx


----------



## sarz (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey can i join you ?!

I test on the 25th, had ICSI last week.....

I am sooooo bloated....drinking plenty of water......baxk at work and trying to squeeze into my skirts !

I too am already looking out for signs ! Not sure if i'll be able to resist doing a test this weekend. Fingers crossed AF does not arrive.

Look forward to gossiping this week to keep me going !

Sarz


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

do they class day 1 as egg collection day?


----------



## thistle (May 9, 2004)

Hi

Thanks Angk for the reassurance but as you said you become really paranoid.........took it really easy today and feel much better.........had slight discharge this morning but phoned and nurse reassured me this was perfectly normal.

I now realise my weekend was a walk in the park compared to yours Vonnie - take it easy and make sure DH is pampering you.

Hopefully "talking" to each other will keep us all sane for the next week or so and always encouraging when you hear of so many positive results.

Keep smiling..........and praying........and crossing fingers


----------



## claire b (May 11, 2004)

Hi all, and welcome to everyone who is joining the 2ww.....

Vonnie - just wanted to say hang in there and try not to worry about everything. My 'thought for the moment' is that I'm not in control of this so its not my responsibility if it doesn't happen. Easier said than believed.....!

Janice - thanks for the good wishes, and good luck to you for the 21st!

Hows everyone doing who is testing on the 20th/21st? I've been doing ok but tired today, just wish it was Thursday and I knew either way. I get a blood test at 9am then have to phone the hospital for the result at about 12.30. Horrible having to phone, I hate the idea that other people will know the result before me (control freak!) Also means that my DH doesn't get to hear it first hand and has to watch my face to see what the result is. Not good! 

Is everyone else testing using hpt's? Good luck everyone who is testing this week.

Take care,
claire b
x


----------



## ansie (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi girls

I've been feeling a lot better over the last couple of days,  especially as I've had sore boobs (although I know only too well that this is probably the progesterone) Got AF pains today though, so feeling a bit down in the dumps! 

Janice - I am trying sooo hard not to test until Friday, I am petrified that it is going to be bad news  and at least I can just potter around on Saturday and not do much.

Clare B - I think phoning the hospital is rotten too, I did that for my first one, but it is better than home testing because they can pick up your hormone levels etc - so worth doing I think!? I am sending big luck to you for Thursday!! 

Zoe B - I'm not sure if you do count Day 1 as egg collection day, not officially, they like you to wait 14 days after transfer just to make sure - but I have always judged it that way, it seems to make sense doesn't it? We are testing buddies too!!

Sarz - Welcome!! I am a bit fatter too - all my bras are too small!!

Vonnie - Sounds like you've had a rotten time! At least you were getting lots of rest!!

Ange - I know just what you mean, worrying about everything you do! I was out for a walk with my friend and her little baby and I pushed the push chair up a steep hill and then worried about it for a hour or so afterwards. They told me at my clinic that there was nothing I could do that would affect the outcome, so I've been to work etc - just not pumping iron as you say!! ^excercise1^

Thistle - I've had a couple of low days, cried on the phone to my sister-in-law and gave her a bit of a fright! Its just been very up and down, I'm on day 10 now, not long for me now, although its unfortunate that my birthday is the day before I test!

Ali - We both only had one embie, lets hope they hang in there - I just keep saying that mine must be a strong fella because it survived the defrost!

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE

 

love Ansie xx

Luise - Welcome to you too, it sounds as if your embryos are really good. Good luck


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

GOOD LUCK GIRLS!!!

Good luck to everyone testing this week, me included
      

although really strong AF pain now, she's defo on her way  

Luv
Gail x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Gail

It's not AF. It's IMPLANTATION!

Hang in there.

Love from Carole

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Gail

Just want to say hang on in there hunny - Af type pains could also mean pregnancy - i know you know this already i am just reminding you  

Not long to go till your test - try to stay positive - i am willing you on to that BFP

take care - loads of rainbowy vibes heading your way

LB
X


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning 


Just wanted to wish those who are testing soon ...... GOOD LUCK !!



Hope all goes well for you    


Love Gail XXXXXXX


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

aaawwwwwwwwwwwww i had enuff of this 2ww!

i keep getting short sharp pains now, not like the normal a/f pains, sure she is on her way

Good luck to you all x x x

Zoe x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Murtle

thinkin of you hun

               



  

kimj


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Luise - welcome across to the 2ww with your embies on board!

Vonnie - sorry about the pulled back muscle! Glad you're OK though!

Zoe - date changed for you, I make a guess if someone doesn't say their test date, then amend if they say it's wrong! 

sarz - welcome over too! hope you managed to find some clothes to fit today!

Gail - Carole's right! 

Thinking of you all and willing positives! 

 
 

Love Sue
xxxx



JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04
Gail M IVF 20.05.04
jani08 IVF 21.05.04
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 21.05.04
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
sarz ICSI 25.05.04
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
Allison T DIVF 28.05.04
LisaA IVF 29.05.04
luise IVF 31.05.04


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning girls!

Hormones all over the place today - feeling very tearful.. Had a few crampy feelings in my tummy last night - bit like AF cramps - so I think that's got me thinking about things. Just spoke to the nurse who assured me that's normal - not got any spotting so it's not good giving me extra progesterone shots.

Not got the pains this morning though. But typically, I worry about everything. Another 8 days of this.....

Got to speak to my boss about some work issue in a bit and I'm frightened I going to blub all over him.... not good!!!

Hope you girls are doing ok!! Have fun in the sun!

Love Ange x


----------



## claire b (May 11, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Not sure what is going on with me now, had slight spotting last night after feeling more nauseous and achy than I have done. Wish I could get Superman's x-ray specs and have a look inside my belly to see whats going on in there! Only 2 days till the test but feels like forever...

Thanks for listening, I feel better just knowing that other people can sympathise with this madness!

Good luck all...
claire b
x


----------



## JoanneL (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

  
Well I couldn't hold off any longer, my hpts kept looking at me.

Anyway OMG!!! I got a BFP    . The line on the test was nice and dark.

My trigger injection was over two weeks ago now so this would definitely be out of my system wouldn't it?

Hasn't quite sunk in yet, I don't think it will until I see it still there on thursday.

Good Luck to everyone else testing this week, hope you get BFPs too.

Love JoanneL


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Morning Ladies 

Just popped into wish you luck 

Congratulations JoanneL - fantastic news 

Also wanted to tell you not to look to much into those AF symptons (easier said than done, I know). I am 12wks, I still have AF pains, and I still do nicker checking 

Good Luck
SUZ
XXXX


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

Morning girls,

Congrats JoanneL great news.

ZoeB, I'm going to go along with you in that my pains are short, sharp pains aswell but I don't think they feel anything like my normal AF pains. Nevertheless it hasn't stopped me knicker checking!

Claireb, if you were ever thinking of inventing something, that'd be the thing... Xray Specs for all of us 2wwers and everyone else who may need them. You'd make a fortune!

Delighted to say that I'm feeling a lot better today after my visit to the Chiropractor to sort my migrane and back after another very uncomfortable nights sleep.

Up side too busy with my back and head to give 100% to my little emby and can't believe yesterday and today have passed so quickly. I think weekends should be cancelled when you're a 2wwer as being preoccupied at work really helps to distract you.

Sue, any chance I could be on the list aswell? I test 27/5 same day as Thistle.

Keep smiling everyone remember it's another day less to wait.

Vonnie


----------



## Sonia (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi all,

Reading about all the early tests, I feel like testing before this sunday too. Only thing is I haven't got a preg test yet, and too scared cos the minute I get it, guranteed I will get AF.

I am getting twinges and stuff, feel like i'm getting af dicharge wih comes on a week before ish.

Really really scared, also have an imflammation in my abdomen due to ec, and keep having to go for blood test to check the levels, clinic has said if it increases will have to have another course of antibiotics.

Not having much fun at all, still not at work yet, going back next Monday.

Can't stop looking for signs, had no spotting,just twinges and sometimes heaviness down below.

I hate this wating.

When is the earliest I could test, Et was on Sun 9th?

Trying to be positive,

Sonia


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Congratulations Joanne 

  

Have a healthy, happy pregnancy, and look forward to seeing you progress on the bun in the oven boards


Thinking of you Gail xx

Fee xxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Ello again 

Vonnie - loads of apologies from me  I forgot to add you! All done now.

Ange - hope the chat with the boss is OK!

Clare - those x-ray glasses sound wonderful!

Joanne - fantastic news!    congratulations!!!!!! Yep the trigger is well out of your system!

Sonia - hang on till at least Friday if you can!

Thinking of you all and willing positives! 

 
 

Love Sue
xxxx



JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF  13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04 
Kim IVF 20.05.04   
Gail M IVF 20.05.04
jani08 IVF 21.05.04 
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 21.05.04
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
sarz ICSI 25.05.04
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04
NC FET ICSI 26.05.04
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04
Vonnie IVF 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
Allison T DIVF 28.05.04
LisaA IVF 29.05.04
luise IVF 31.05.04


----------



## NC (May 18, 2004)

Hi girls

I hope you don't mind if I join your group. Had FET on 12 May and due to test on Wed 26th.
I am going out of my mind, tears, lower abdominal cramps but no sign of sore breasts, am convinced it's not going to work.
Some comfort knowing that other people are going through the same nightmare.


----------



## jani08 (May 15, 2004)

Hi all

Posted on other thread and should have been here, head all over the place. AF came 3 am no mistaking it, cramps all day. Called hospital who confirmed it looks like it's all over.

Tried to test but got so agitated stuck the thing in the wrong way and rendered it useless? Have one hpt left so will still test Fri, as hospital still want me to do it, but i know this is it over. Just have to find a way of coping and reading all the messages and support we do manage.

Good luck to everyone else, will pop back in to see how you all do.

Janice.x


----------



## claire b (May 11, 2004)

Janice, really really sorry to hear your news. Am sending great big hugs across the Forth Bridge and up the M90 to wherever you are! 

Take care, 
claire b
x


----------



## jani08 (May 15, 2004)

Thanks Claire

Appreciate that. Forgot to say last post (was feeling so sorry for myself) that your last post made me laugh out loud. I would definitely buy a pair of they spex, what a superb invention.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Forgot to mention as well i am lucky in that i have a lovely scruffy dog called Benjie who has been giving me lots of love and affection today.

Janice.x


----------



## claire b (May 11, 2004)

Hi Janice,

What are we here for if not to cheer each other up, eh?! Glad to be keeping you amused re the x-ray specs, reckon I could be onto a winner with that one....

Thanks for the good wishes. Away and hug scruffy Benjie, and keep that chin up!

love
claire
x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Just had to post (again!)

Jani - so sorry for you that the old ^witchypoo^ ^witchypoo^ seems to have arrived. ((((((hugs))))))).

NC - welcome aboard toooooo!

Just also had to amend the list to show Kim's fantastic news! 

Love and luck to you all
Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Janice,

Thinking of you, ^group^,

take care,
Luv
Gail x


----------



## anastasia (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi Janice,

thinking of you! ^group^

Suz,

your message was really comforting (knicker checking at 12 weeks). I've got my test at hospital tomorrow (did hpt on friday) and managed to hold of from doing any more. I think it may sink in tomorrow (It's scary). 

Well done to Kim amd Joanne L      

claire b, Murtle and Gail M (your all next). Good luck and losts of           being sent your way.

Can't believe how many people have tested early

love anastasia xx

p.s will let you know official result tomorrow xxx


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

joanne and kim, here's to a healthy nine months.

sorry to hear your news Janice - I know no words can help but wishing you all the luck for your next cycle.

wishing for ^thumbsup^ for all those testing in the next few days.

spider xxxx


----------



## claire b (May 11, 2004)

Congratulations Joanne and Kim from me too!

I probably won't get on the PC much on Wednesday so just wanted to say good luck to Gail and murtle for Thursday. I guess you will be using hpt's in the morning? I won't find out results of blood test till about 12.30. Really nervous now, roll on Thursday....

Thanks for the good luck from everyone else - too many names to mention but all appreciated!

Take care,
claire b
x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=8902

Love Sue
xxxx


----------

